# Uferbetretungsrecht - Freie Zugänge Ijssel



## tb1804 (30. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
bei unseren letzten Trip an die Ijssel kamen  wir immer wieder nur bis nah ans Wasser heran, um dann jeweils vor ‚verbotenen Durchgängen‘ zu stehen. Hier richten sich wohl die ansässigen Vereine exklusive Zugänge ein, deren Nutzung sie dann für Nicht-Mitglieder untersagen, indem sie kein Looprecht vergeben, obwohl man laut VISplanner an dem Gewässer an der Stelle fischen darf.

Um Stress zu vermeiden nun also hier meine Frage an euch: Kennt ihr ordentliche und freie Zugänge zur Ijssel? Gerne in der Nähe von Zutphen. Sind für jeden Tipp  dankbar. 

Ich versuche mal, ein solches Verbotsschild mit hochzuladen. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

tb1804


----------



## ulli1958m (1. Oktober 2018)

...würde mich auch interesieren, ob dann ein Betretungsverbot für Visspas-Inhaber besteht


----------



## tb1804 (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo ulli1958m, 

inzwischen hatten wir auch fishinginholland.nl angeschrieben und prompt eine Antwort bekommen. Es ist genau so, wie befürchtet: Das Betretungsrecht für das Gewässer besteht zwar, nur muss ein anderer Weg genutzt werden, da der Grundstückseigentümer das Laufrecht über sein Grundstück an die Vereine abgegeben (verkauft?) hat. Hinsichtlich des Gewässers besteht dann ein Betretungsrecht für einen 1-2 Meter breiten angrenzenden Bereich. 

Ich finde das seitens der Vereine ziemlich klever, für alle andere Menschen, die einfach nur am Gewässer fischen und nicht mit dem Boot rauswollen, ziemlich unverschämt. Heißt also für die Zukunft: Zugang suchen und dann am Wasser entlang wandern, was ja wegen der Zäune der Landwirte auch nicht immer ungefährlich udn einfach ist. 
Schade...


----------



## trawar (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen in Hollands Diep und es war die Hölle, alles zu gezäunt und man kommt Kilometer weit nicht ans wasser.
Ich bin beiden Ufer seiten mehr als 50km hin und  her gefahren es war aber nichts zu machen.
Nicht mal ein Törchen wo man hätte durchgehen können.


----------



## ulli1958m (1. Oktober 2018)

tb1804 ....wo hast du das Schild denn gesehen?
.....kennst du vielleicht noch andere Ort wo das Schild steht
... hast du ein Standort-Link?


----------



## tb1804 (2. Oktober 2018)

Dar war an der Ijssel bei Bronkhorst.


----------



## Stacheljäger (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo

Wie sieht es denn allgemein mit dem Betretungsrecht der rechten Buhnen Seite am Gorssel See aus? Fakt ist der Zugang über die Wiesen dorthin ist verboten, Naturschutzgebiet. Wie aber ist die Sachlage wenn man um den See herumläuft und dann die Buhnen passiert. Ist das erlaubt oder nicht. Wer weiß Rat.


----------



## Packo1976 (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, mein Kumpel und ich wollten morgen früh an die Ijssel fahren um vom Ufer aus auf Zander zu fischen. Um das Gewässer schon mal anzutesten, war ich am Dienstag schon mal alleine los . Ich war in der Nähe von Giesbeek und kam leider nur bis ein paar Meter ans Wasser ran, weil überall die Schilder das Uferbetretungsrecht einschränken. Gibt es denn überhaupt die Möglichkeit irgendwo an der Ijssel vom Ufer zu angeln, ohne beim ortsansässigen Angelverein seinen Vispas gekauft zu haben? Ich möchte hier nicht nach euren Hotspots fragen , sondern nur ne Möglichkeit finden ans Ufer zu kommen.Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## Parnischka (4. Juni 2019)

Packo1976 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mein Kumpel und ich wollten morgen früh an die Ijssel fahren um vom Ufer aus auf Zander zu fischen. Um das Gewässer schon mal anzutesten, war ich am Dienstag schon mal alleine los . Ich war in der Nähe von Giesbeek und kam leider nur bis ein paar Meter ans Wasser ran, weil überall die Schilder das Uferbetretungsrecht einschränken. Gibt es denn überhaupt die Möglichkeit irgendwo an der Ijssel vom Ufer zu angeln, ohne beim ortsansässigen Angelverein seinen Vispas gekauft zu haben? Ich möchte hier nicht nach euren Hotspots fragen , sondern nur ne Möglichkeit finden ans Ufer zu kommen.Besten Dank schonmal.


Hi, ist etwas kling für mich seltsam, meinst Schilder wo man nicht übergehen darf, da es die Privaten Felder ?

Nach " Stromkanaal van Hackfort" sind die Bunne frei zugänlich. War personlich dort.

Sag mal bitte wie hoch ist die Wasser momentan dort ? Sind die bunnen komplet frei ?
Nach meine Wissen, sollte alles unterwasser sein.


----------



## .Capricornus. (5. Juni 2019)

Parnischka schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte wie hoch ist die Wasser momentan dort ? Sind die bunnen komplet frei ?
> Nach meine Wissen, sollte alles unterwasser sein.



Alles grün - kannst loslegen 

www.rijkswaterstaat.nl/water/vaarwegenoverzicht/ijssel/index.aspx
https://waterinfo.rws.nl/#!/kaart/waterhoogte-t-o-v-nap/


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juni 2019)

Uferbetretungsrechte sind nicht neu. In meiner Zeit als 20 Jähriger gab es an der IJssel auch schon ärger. Wir waren dort in Wilsum  zwischen Zwolle und Kampen zum Stippen. Damals vor dreißig Jahren mussten wir die Rechte beim VVV Kampen kaufen. In letzter Zeit ist das aber wieder mehr in den Focus gerückt. Ich denke das liegt auch an uns Angler. Oft stehen die Tore auf, oder Zäune sind nieder getrampelt, vom Müll Rede ich jetzt mal nicht. Alles in allem sehr ärgerlich, kann ich aber verstehen.


----------

